# Snowflake Eel Bleeding



## DrewsWifey (May 26, 2010)

Hey guys,
I have had my snowflake eel for just over a year now. Tonight I noticed that he seems to be bleeding internally since the blood isnt going out into the water. I was thinking maybe he cut himself on some rock since he loves caves and all. What do you guys think?

Tank is 75 gallons and tank mates are a yellow tang, three striped damsel, some crabs, and a snail.


----------



## gypsity (May 19, 2010)

Though I am sure I cant answer your question - I bet the folks here will ask for picture and/or several parameters about your tank before being able to help. Hope your eel is ok. ^_^


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Why do you think he's bleeding internally? Gypsity is right, can't do/say much without a picture of what's going on.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Redness on the body usually indicates Euronema or a bacterial infection. If it isn't wide spread on an eel, I wouldn't worry too much about it as these fish are notoriously tough animals... however, if it starts spreading get him into antibiotics immediately.


----------



## DrewsWifey (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys however I am sad to say that he passed away a couple days ago. Not really sure what caused it. I didnt even think about it being a bacterial infection. My other fishies are happy as a can be. Wouldnt they all get it if it was bacteria related? Idk. I recently had a puffer die of natural causes. My bf thinks that maybe he tried to take a bite out of the puffer since he knew he was weak and might have gotten poisoned. I guess well never know.


----------

